# New and troubled already



## 107120 (Sep 20, 2007)

You don't want to read this, but stick with it i have a query at the end!! 
We have done it. Up to about ten weeks ago we didn't know we wanted a motorhome. Then i lost my job and we just put the world into perspective and decided to do something for us and just stumbled on the local dealer and loved what we saw. So a few trawls through the net and e bay and all the local dealers and we found a decent starter for ten( well 17 grand!!) 
I extended the driveway and took out a fence or two to accomodate it and its now sat outside. 
Now the problem, We have had a stroppy neighbour who clearly resents the purchase, wich is unobtrusive, does not block anyones light or access and is totally on our land who is making reference to a local covenant which dissallows residents on our estate having caravans or such on their land( lord knows why??) 
So now i need to find an alternative storage in suffolk if we get served with some kind of injunction. Does anyone have any ideas , Our massive high has been overshadowed by this , but the person was too cowardly to sign his letter so we cannot mediate. 
Help would be appreciated and i look forward to speaking and meeting with many of you in the coming years and indeed at the NEC maybe. 
Kind regards to all on this wonderful site. 
Ian and Tracey


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry but this is posted in a section where you wont get many answers, suggest you put it in chir chat, but the answer to your question is that is the original builder who has to take action and the chances of that are very slim so my answer is to tell the stroppy neighbours to go ahead and take it to a solicitor and have a very large wallet beforw they do. This has been a quetion on here before with a similar answer.
You will nor get an injunction from anybody

Bob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Ian and Tracey, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts

I feel for you. If you search the site for "covenant", this has been discussed in detail before, with some learned advice.

These covenants are usually put in place by the original builders. Is your house new? Nearly new?

You might look for a local precedent - is anyone already parking a caravan or motorhome or camper on their drives?

If all else fails (and you might be able to 'stick it out' for some time, look on the :: CaSSOA :: website. Suffolk is showing 5 sites.

Good luck!

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ian

What part of suffolk. I will move your post for you


stew


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

You could speak with *these people*  near Ipswich


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> I will move your post for you


Beat you to it! :lol:

Gerald


----------



## 107120 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and thanks for your early responses!! and thanks for correcting my posting , not only new to motorhomes but this kind of forum too.
I am im Ipswich, Kesgrave, very close to MArquis in Ipwich.
Your support is comforting. Again , many thanks


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ian

I have deleted the other thread you started in chitchat.

In addition to Toad Hall there is also storage at Tomcat Farm -see them in the CCC listings. There is also storage at a farm in Martlesham. If you were coming from the refuse towards the A12 go straight across the roundabout and then in about a mile the road truns sahrply to the right. On that bend there is a farm with secure storage


stew


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

I too live in Kesgrave. The Kesgrave covenant is in place, if you live within the confines of Grange Farm. However, all is not lost. Many of the individual builders didn't pass on the covenant to the home owners, although the covernant is a planning condition. There have been a number of challenges by the consortium, but to date I haven't heard of one going passed a threatening letter. I, like many received one concerning sat dishes. I found out that my builder hadn't included the covenant in our deeds or conveyance and has since ceased trading. The link above is near to the Shepherd and Dog PH in Felixstowe Road.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Restrictive convernants are rarely enforced,to do so the complainer/s would have to take you to court which might prove to be very expensive.

Some time ago I was involved with goverment quango who as the owners of the land my house was built on put many restrictive convernants into the deeds.Some such as no TV aerials on the roof but because no mention of satalite dishes not be able to keep certain animals,operate a Pub or brewery on the premises or keep a caravan in front of the house and so on.
Sometimes these convernants may only be enforced while the estate is being built and the sellers want to keep everthing tidy,once the estate is finished then usually they do not want to know

Again nothing to do with a M/H I used have a very akward neighbour and he blatently broke many of the covernants I was not really bothered but his attitude in a lot of other matters was bad so I wrote to the originator of the convernants and the reply was take the matter up yourself if you want to but as we have no futher intrest in the area and surrounding land there is nothing will will do,I have a letter on this.

So unless someone is going to spend a lot of time and money to take you to court carry on as you are if you are certain you are not a problem to other people.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Storage*

Hi

Many new build properties have a restrictive coventant covering various restrictions. My previous house even had a restriction to state that a washing line could not be used "fordward of the building line".

I kept my van in storage as I felt it was secure etc. When I used the van, I would collect it from storage the day before and keep it on the drive overnight. One neighbour quoted every rule going about parking on the drive, so I took it off the drive and put it on the road in front of her house. Later they bought something - you've guessed - a motorhome!

I personally think that to get a covenant enforced would be difficult and costly, but, if you can find a storage place, you may save a truck load of acrimony.

Good luck and welcome to motorhoming.

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_ Shepherd and Dog PH in Felixstowe Road_ who do a great carvery :lol:

stew


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> _ Shepherd and Dog PH in Felixstowe Road_ who do a great carvery :lol:
> 
> stew


If you can stand the wait for a table, especially on a Sunday?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_If you can stand the wait for a table, especially on a Sunday?_ thats because the carvery is great :lol: :lol: :lol:

I hope we have given you a few ideas for storage Ian

stew


----------



## 107120 (Sep 20, 2007)

Again many thanks to you all for your support and suggestions. 
Sitting tight seems to be the best advice for now but if acrimony ensues then we have options for storage we didnt have an hour ago.
You have given us our warm fuzzies back and we are feeling a whole lot happier again!
We like it here already and had better get our subscription in now.




Ian and Tracey


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

firestormgreen said:


> You have given us our warm fuzzies back and we are feeling a whole lot happier again!


And now we're all feeling warm and fuzzy. That's why this is the best motorhome forum - a load of like-minded people, trying to help out others. Fantastic!

You're never alone when you have a membership at MHF 

Gerald


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

welcome with your warm fuzzies, we all have those from time to time and as I said in the first reply just wait until a solictors letter arrives, I will be very surprised if it ever happens. Enjoy your MH and let the devil take the hindmost, good luck
Bob


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I too say don't worry about the neighbours.

Enjoy your motorhome and MHF - the subscription is worth every penny :wink:


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

I go along with everyone else, and would wait for the solicitors letter. If it ever comes. Just be careful that animosity doesn't develop too far, into damage or something similar. I know of two MH's and several caravan's parked on Grange Farm. If you need photo's let me know. You're not alone in doing this. In fact a walk around the area with camera could support your position?


----------



## 107384 (Oct 1, 2007)

If it were me, I'd carry on keeping the vehicle on your property, purely down to the principle.

Some people are very jealous/resentful when people buy nice things for themselves, and will proactively go out to make a nuisance of themselves.

I would imagine the covenant means very little in practice, they certainly do not seem as pro-active on them as in the States, where homeowners in many areas are liable for action if their grass gets too long! :lol:


----------



## 107120 (Sep 20, 2007)

Now i would be in trouble if there were complaint over grass length! 
We are laying low and watching for any curtain twitching but having ridden round the estate all day today and there are at least 40 other caravans or motorhomes around so it would be a big deal if we were to be singled out. 
The daft thing is i could park it on the road quite legitimately and if i knew who had complained would be sorely tempted to do so in closish proximity to their front door! 
Most of my neighbours to be fair have been over for the guided tour and seem to be pretty cool about it.
Fingers crossed.

And just a thought COME ON ENGLAND tomorrow night.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

firestormgreen said:


> And just a thought COME ON ENGLAND tomorrow night.


And tomorrow afternoon :wink:

If you can make a note of the addresses that have other recreational vehicles parked outside, it ight come in handy You could claim "accepted practice" for your area.

Oh, and you seem to have run out of free posts 8O

:: reasons to subscribe ::

:: easy ways to spend a tenner in thanks for the kind support and helpful advice ::

Not compulsory :wink:

Gerald


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

The first house my wife and i moved into just after our marriage had a very mean covenant - "No erections in the front or back gardens"


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

firestormgreen said:


> ...a local covenant which dissallows residents on our estate having caravans or such on their land ....


A motor home is NOT a caravan, it is a properly licensed road vehicle. Our small estate has a covenant about caravans which caused a bit of a problem when were tuggers. However we have kept a motorhome on the site for 18 years with no problems at all. If the neighbour gets stroppy you can always park outside his house, as you are legally entitled to do (all other things being equal). I wouldn't DREAM of putting it in storage!


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

we are just west of Ipswich and local storage is very limited around here. Storing at home is by far the best option, well for us it is. We originally had a 22 ' Abbey caravan and kept it in storage. Not only was it expensive but it was totally inconvenient. We had to arrive/depart at times that suited them. We had to take the van home to clean it etc. Since we moved house in March we have bought our first M/H and keep it at home. Fortunately we don't have any near neighbours so there is no problem there and we have plenty of parking space for it. The benefits of having it close to hand are enormous and is always there if you need to tinker for any reason.

Ian


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi firestormgreen,

Welcome to the wonderful world of MHF, the best place on the web!

Seems you have every avenue covered with the responses, I was about to say invite the neighbours over for a BBQ or guided tour, but looks like you have already done that.

Personally I would not worry about it, just get on with enjoying your new toy!

Regards

Chris


----------

